# First day of Doggy Daycare!!!



## WesF (Apr 17, 2009)

This might seem like a silly brag but today Samson went to his first day of doggy daycare. My wife's schedule has changed and has forced her to work longer days where Samson would be left for about 8-9 hours a day. So a friend recommended a doggy daycare center here called Lucky Bones. We took him in today for the first time. I even called on my lunch break to see how he was doing. I feel like my son went to school for the first time haha. Anyways all they had to say about him was how great he was, how he got along with all the other dogs, he didn't cause any problems and that he had a blast playing with the other dogs. I feel so proud of him and I know he is much happier there than being at home all alone.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: WesFWe took him in today for the first time. I even called on my lunch break to see how he was doing. I feel like my son went to school for the first time haha.


I can understand that feeling.







I bet I'd feel the same way if Jerz went to daycare, lol. Glad to hear he's getting along well. I bet your pup will have a great time.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

aw, very cool! glad to hear that things are off to a great start! and i can relate somewhat as today was my puppy's first outing to puppy kindergarten where he behaved







hope that things continue to go well for ya'll with daycare. by the way, my puppy's name is also samson!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

HA!! I sent Bella to doggy day care and felt the same way, they gave her a report card and I was so excited about it showed it to poeple they all laughed. They also take piks and post piks on their website so you can see piks of the dog there while your at work.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Yep...Z went to doggy day care for a bit too. He was great in that environment with the other dogs and that is how I realised his issues were leash reactiveness. Then I got Nadi and we all stay home...LOL


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Good luck to your kiddo at daycare! I used to work as a dog daycare counselor at a high volume facility. We typically managed around 40 dogs a day in large dog. It was a lot of fun! Here is my dog daycare album you can check out..I liked taking pics of the kids

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2012071&id=1255501140&l=1f102116b9

We only had a couple GSDs in daycare but they both liked to "tag" other dogs. I used to bring my GSD to daycare and he had the same issue. One of them finally got kicked out because he tagged a lab and tore into its side







GSDs just have that natural desire to control/herd! They don't always make the best daycare dogs...or dog park dogs, I have to watch mine like a hawk(as I would anyway).

This was the handsome guy that got kicked out


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

A day care flunk out. Too funny!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: codmasterA day care flunk out. Too funny!


It sucked because I'd get attached to them! GSDs and boxers were probably the worst kids in daycare...always getting kicked out.


----------

